# Lights for night kayak fishing



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

What kinds of lights do you recommend for night kayak fishing. Some of my friends have used the solar yard lights you can buy at lowes or even walmart for a few bucks but not sure how many hours they burn. They said they fit right in the scupper holes but would be quite short. I'm thinking I should get one of those battery powered scotty lights and use my headlamp. And also have a spare waterproof floating flashlight. What do you guys use?


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/527259-REG/Fantasea_Line_6023_Nano_Spotter.html 

Got the idea from Palmetto Kayak Fishing (lots of good ideas over there). I have it set up on my safety flag and this set up costs a whole lot more than safety flag/light combos made for kayaks. I just stick it in one of PVC rod holders on my fishing crate. Just top the rod holder with a reducing male adaptor so it doesn't wobble around in the rod holder.

Well, I was gonna post pics I just took, but apparently you can't attach files. PM me your email address and I'll send ya a pic. Works great.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like your inbox is full.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you mean it costs a whole lot less?


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

roostertail said:


> Did you mean it costs a whole lot less?


Ha ha...yes. That would be pretty bad to say I found a way to DIY w/ PVC and it costs a lot more than commercially available products!


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

7.62 said:


> I use this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/527259-REG/Fantasea_Line_6023_Nano_Spotter.html


I use the same thing. I've been spotted over a mile away before while on the Pamlico Sound at night.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I got one ordered. Thanks again. Lookin forward to doin some night striper fishing around the bridges in New Bern this summer.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I made my from a pvc pole and a 360 degree light. Cost me less than $20. My light is 4' above the deck and can be seen quite a distance. I also have some reflective tape on the sides, this idea came from a smart friend of mine.....thank ToddF. The more visible you are the better!


----------

